# graphics creating in vector based programs



## nb3004 (Feb 26, 2004)

we havent had many threads for posting images, these are only vector graphics...go!

this one was made as one of my backgrounds for a Director animation.
Its me and my old lady


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 26, 2004)

the attachment doenst show up like they usually do but here is the link i think  , I know the roof sucks...
http://www.macosx.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=3993&stc=1


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 26, 2004)

Very cool! I will post some of mine when I have them ready on my website


----------



## drunkmac (Feb 26, 2004)

what software do you all use for vector artwork?


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 26, 2004)

I use Adobe Illustrator almost exclusively. From time to time I do use AutoCAD LT (mainly for technical drawing.) Illustrator does have some great plug ins that allow you to make some CAD like measurements/definitions.


----------



## Arden (Feb 26, 2004)

Nick, you guys look so cute together. 

I use Photoshop for any vector graphics I might want to do.  It works quite well, actually.  Here are two (and yes, I've posted them before...):


----------



## potter__ (Feb 26, 2004)

Friend and I do designs together and she does most of the illustrations. here is a sample of one of her most recent works. (Give a tip guys: do original in Illy and bring into Photoshop to blend layers together.)

P.S. She says bring your scene into photoshop and have fun nb3004 and add shadows, depth of field, etc it looks flat right now but it's a good foundation to start fussing around in photoshop with.


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 27, 2004)

ok thanks i shall in the near future, 

p.s. nice avatar lol


----------



## Trillian (Mar 1, 2004)

you can do some realy great stuff in vector programs. I use sodipodi personaly. Here is my 2nd peice of major work that I have done with vectors! [shamless bragging] everything is origonal work by moia!  [/shamless bragging]


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 1, 2004)

Check this out. Logo in illustrator.


----------



## Trillian (Mar 2, 2004)

drunkmac said:
			
		

> what software do you all use for vector artwork?



If you are looking for something free, you could install Inkscape via fink. It dosn't have all the features of Illistrator, but it is still very useable, and hey, it's free.


----------

